# como conectar dos amplificadores a un mismo micrófono



## Raul Palacios (Jul 5, 2006)

Tengo un problema, el número de parlantes que manejo es bastante alto (unos 150), y cuento con dos amplificador: el uno es un SHOW, el modelo es 1200RC y el otro es PECO.

Los parlantes están conectados de tal forma que se pueden utilizar las salidas de los dos amplificador. Los puedo conectar, pero no se como conectar el micrófono a las dos entradas de los amplificador, cuando lo hago, se genera un ruido y no funciona.

Por otra parte, en el amplificador SHOW, como se cual es la potencia que soporta por cada canal, sabiendo que tiene salidas a 4-8-16ohms y ademas tiene salidas de voltaje a 70V y 100V.

Porque ciertos parlantes suenan mas alto y otros mas bajo?

Y la última pregunta, como funcionan las salidas de voltaje a 70 y 100V?


----------



## Jose Segovia (Jul 28, 2006)

Amigo, la forma más facil de conectar un micrófono a dos amplificador es utilizar un mixer, mexclador o consola de salidas stereos sin importar el numero de canales de entrada (a no ser que quieras aumentar el numero de micrófonos) luego conecta una salida del mixer a un amplificador y la otra salida del mismo mixer al otro amplificador tienes que conectar cada salida del mixer a la entrada de micrófono de los amplificador.  Las salidas de voltaje que mencionas son para adaptar las impedancias de los parlantes cuando son de alto ohmeaje y/o la distancia entre el amplificador y el parlante es muy alta es para evitar perdidas de potencia en el cableado.  Los parlantes tienen diferencia de sonido entre sí por su comfiguración : Puede ser el bafle (caja) , diferente manufacturador (quien lo construyó) La señal (puede ser que un canal envíe señal diferente o disminuya por los conductores)


----------

